# Machida sig please



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

The Request:
Cool Machida signature please

Pics:

















Not sure which one will look best, or if a combination of both, think the bottem one probably looks best by itself. 

Title: Lyoto 'The Dragon' Machida

Sub-Text: "Elusive"

Colors: Black? (Not sure which will look best)

Size: 400 x 200

Avatar?: Yes



Would be very much appreciated. Thanks guys.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

You need to be a paid member before you can request a signature bud.. If you would like to purchase a membership i will reopen this thread.

Edit- Welcome to the Paid side.. Enjoy bud.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

HHMMMM......a Machida sig???


----------



## Sinister (Nov 19, 2007)




----------



## JT42 (Dec 31, 2006)

Nice work Sinister! Very unique


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Cheers man, looks great. Coiuld you do me a avater to go with it please dude.


----------

